# Turkey Tail and Beard



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Turkey tail and beard*

Or does someone sell these mounting boards? I like oak.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll try to get a picture at the house of some I have done. Mine allow you to display a turkey call on the mount as well... can't imagine that from a guy who makes custom turkey calls... : )


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Mounting Plaque*

Please help me out.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## eemer (Jan 8, 2009)

You can get mounting kits from Cabela's as well


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Raymond,

I just use 3/4" finish grade wood from the hardware store and beat them with a chain to make it look worn, and then stain them and sand the edges to give it a weathered look. Not sure of the exact measurements, but I leave room on the bottom to add a couple pictures from the hunt. I tack the tail fan (black u-nails and tacks) and then hang the beard centered below the fan and cover with black felt. Spurs I'll cut from leg, cure, and hang on a leather rope ran through the leg bone. I'm working on the bird I got this spring, but here is a jake I did last year (I didn't beat this board with a chain and no spurs on this one).

David


----------



## Perky (Aug 28, 2009)

Heres mine made out of scraps,clothes pins and Gorilla Glue. Not a big bird, but my first. Wish the wall was not so red.


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is my version. The mount allows you to display a call (call that brought the bird in) as well as the beard (hanging from shell base that killed the bird... I know, I'm still working on my first archery turkey) and the spurs.










Don't let that middle one fool you... it ain't no jake! Check out the beard... 11 1/2"! This was a bird I took in MO 3 years ago. He needs a little grooming.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

My problem is how are these mounting plaques made so that I can mount it. The size of the boards and stuff like that. For example, is there any grooves in the boards and such. If someone has a set that they could show me the front and back and a side view of the mounting boards before they are used, that would help me see how to make a set for myself. If that explains it for you, I hope that will clarify things up. 
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Long Beard*

How much did that bird weigh? That is a long beard.
Raymond


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Some have grooves. Some are just stepped out. 

If you look close you will see the beard plaque is against the wall and the fan plaque is fixed to the top of the beard plaque. That gives you a hidden ridge ans set back to screw the tail to the back. The wall mounting hardware can be positioned at the top back of the beard plaque portion.

Now some use dowels some do not to add a cradle to the back to support fan and to help keep off the wall. But its really not needed.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Mounting Plaque*

Thanks, for the explanation it makes alot of sense now. Now I understand how they are made.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

I will get pics up of mine. I made the wood holders myself, stained them and used a wood buring tool to put in different things like turkey foot, dates birds were killed. I love the one on here that is shaped like an arrow head great idea. :wink:


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

Raymond 1 said:


> How much did that bird weigh? That is a long beard.
> Raymond


The one in the middle was just over 21 lbs. The beard was 11 1/2". I topped that one this year in KS. The bird had a double beard, one was a 12" paintbrush, the other an 8 1/2" wavy secondary beard. This bird weighed in at just over 23 1/2 lbs and was taken a month into the season.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome, I presume that is a turkey call laying on the bird. I am new at this game, how does it work? I am going on my first turkey hunt next spring.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

heres mine from 09.. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=928728


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

sjb3 said:


> heres mine from 09.. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=928728


:thumbs_up 

That looks awesome. I'm guessing they removed all bones from the wing feathers and spaced and tacked them on the backside of the plaque...?

Great idea and mount. It looks like they sanded down the leg bone section attached to the spurs to give them a smooth look as well.

I like the arrow head plaque and wood burning tool imprint idea.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

turkeycallmaker said:


> Here is my version. The mount allows you to display a call (call that brought the bird in) as well as the beard (hanging from shell base that killed the bird... I know, I'm still working on my first archery turkey) and the spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's crazy - tail feathers say jake, beard says mature bird...?

I like how you have the beard and spurs displayed on these plaques and I guess if you're a call maker you can readily retire a nice pot call after killing a turk with it. ha. :thumbs_up


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

I think there were 8 feathers taller than the rest of the fan on that bird as opposed to the standard 4-6 on a jake. He had a line across his beard that was kind of a rust color... don't know if it was beard rot beginning or what. 
I do have the convenience of retiring a call after killing a bird with it. The one on the far right was my first bird, killed in OK. The call was the one I used on that hunt. The middle fan was from a MO bird. That call was used to bring in a bird in OK, but didn't make it to the MO hunt. The fan on the left (and in the closeup) was taken in OK. The call on that plaque was actually just one that was laying around the house, but wasn't involved in that hunt. I have 4 fans in the freezer from this year, 3 of those I caped out for full cape mounts. I'll try to get a picture of my daughter's caped mount from last year. It is awesome (in my opinion). The double bearded bird in the picture above is in Topeka, KS at the taxidermist. He is going to be mounted in a gobbling on the limb position that will hopefully show the 2 beards.


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

Raymond 1 said:


> Awesome, I presume that is a turkey call laying on the bird. I am new at this game, how does it work? I am going on my first turkey hunt next spring.
> Thanks,
> Raymond


That is a turkey call. It is made of sassafras with a glass surface and soundboard. The call is held in your "off" hand (left hand for me since I am right handed). You use a striker (turned wooden peg) "run" across the surface to produce the sounds of a hen turkey to call the gobbler to you. The principle is similar to producing sound by scratching your fingers on a chalkboard, but the sound is MUCH different. This style of call (pot call) is my personal favorite to use, and to make. 

Feel free to check out my site:
http://www.lightsoutcalls.com


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey turkeycallmaker,
That should be an awesome turkey mount. I hope we get to see that bird mounted.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

Here is one of mine that i did.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Mount*

That is a nice mount also. Good job B. Hunt.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks awesome. I like the wood and the stamp and how ya got it all configured. 



B.Hunt said:


> Here is one of mine that i did.
> 
> View attachment 800883


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

These aren't my pics, got them off an ebay guy selling these mounts. Thought some of you might like the idea.



















peace.
unloaded


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

:smile: thats a good one
thanks,
raymond


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's a couple of my own I made up.


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

First bird, first mount ive done of this type. no spurs tiny beard. still a trophy.

Learned the hard way that you dont just throw the bird in the back of the truck for the ride home.


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

*Turkey...*

made this one last week. I make alot of these, usually with one tom, but this one is good for space savings:









You can buy these bds cheap. They are HS Strut and ran about 12 bucks the last time I bought them. Check out wing supply.

I have these feet ready to go:










I have 14 more to mount, so looks like I'll have something to keep me busy and out of the heat.

Have a good one,

loder


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

All nice looking.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Nothing special, but here is one I made for this years tom I killed. It's cedar, and I put my brand on it.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Some great looking and original mounts, guys.

With the feet in tact, do you have to inject a preserving solution into the legs or just "plug" the ends?

I like the red paint (I heard nail polish works good) on the leg bone section with spurs strung up hanging on the mount. I plan to do that on the current mount I'm working on.


----------



## scootypw123 (Dec 19, 2010)

I just shot my first Turkey yesterday, wasn't as big as some of these on here but he weighted 21 lbs only a 4in beard and a nice fan. Ill post up some pics of my mount when it is finished setting. Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

nice mounts some good ideas. like the idea of date and pictures


----------



## Bran8484 (Aug 31, 2010)

pfl


----------

